# Discount-peptides.com legit ?



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Their Products are very cheap and i'm a bit suspicious about their service etc , anyone of you ever ordered there ?

Wanna get me some MT II and I don't have a credit card ,but they seem to accept Banktransfer and ?Paypal? .....

Help is very appreciated !


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Try and apply common sense, it's cheap for a reason..&#8230;.

Plenty legit peptide sources about


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

dafty said:


> Try and apply common sense, it's cheap for a reason..&#8230;.
> 
> Plenty legit peptide sources about


does this answer his question though? not really....


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

dafty said:


> Try and apply common sense, it's cheap for a reason..&#8230;.
> 
> Plenty legit peptide sources about


all the sources i know , dont accept paypal or bankt transfer...... it's not that easy getting a legit source without a credit card ...


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

google MEGATAN

there legit..


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> google MEGATAN
> 
> there legit..


They are - annoyingly they have put their prices up now. And they have removed the old discount code I used to use. Fortunately I've found a better cheaper source. But megatan will do the job.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

I used discount peps for GHRP-6 in the past. Within 15-20 mins of shooting 100mcg felt hypo and got shaky and sweaty from what I presume was low blood sugar. Went on a crazy food binge and felt better, made it super easy to get thru cals. I had good service from them, reasonably quick t/a time iirc


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> I used discount peps for GHRP-6 in the past. Within 15-20 mins of shooting 100mcg felt hypo and got shaky and sweaty from what I presume was low blood sugar. Went on a crazy food binge and felt better, made it super easy to get thru cals. I had good service from them, reasonably quick t/a time iirc


Does this mean you injected insulin? I know ghrp-6 is supposed to make you hungry but is it supposed to do that to you?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

sen said:


> Does this mean you injected insulin? I know ghrp-6 is supposed to make you hungry but is it supposed to do that to you?


Dunno mate, fcuking hope not lol tbf I hadn't eaten in a couple of hours prior, might not have helped. But every time I used it afterwards I was okay, still had mental hunger cravings but no hypo feeling.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

annoyingly they dont have MT2 listed but seem to have it?


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

razor0205 said:


> annoyingly they dont have MT2 listed but seem to have it?


annoyingly they dont have MT2 listed but seem to have it?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

razor0205 said:


> annoyingly they dont have MT2 listed but seem to have it?


Fire them an email.


----------



## adiexxl (Jul 24, 2018)

Ordered sermorelin and bac water 15th July 2018. All paid for but the company have not posted my items. They have responded to two of my numerous emails asking where my products are. In these emails they promised the items will be posted and some form of compensation, but still waiting for tracking no. I would avoid like the plague


----------

